# cutting wheels.



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

How often do you guys change your wheels? Do you wait for them to break? Ive had mine forever it seems.


----------



## johntheplumber (Feb 11, 2013)

Which type of cutting wheel?


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

Sorry, copper. I use ridgid wheels.


----------



## johntheplumber (Feb 11, 2013)

Are you talking for you rigid copper cutters? Like No. 15's? I think I have changed them once in 15 years. Probably should change them again.


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

Sure just any old tubing cutter


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

This place is a ghost town.


----------



## CaberTosser (Mar 7, 2013)

I'll often use the thin wheels intended for plastic for cutting copper; sure they're thinner and easier to break, but they cut nicely and leave less of a raised ridge on the pipe OD; I think they cut with less resistance as well, which is the main reason I use 'em. I've got all sorts of cutters, Ridgid, Lenox and Reed. I usually like to have a few spare wheels handy.


----------



## johntheplumber (Feb 11, 2013)

CaberTosser said:


> I'll often use the thin wheels intended for plastic for cutting copper; sure they're thinner and easier to break, but they cut nicely and leave less of a raised ridge on the pipe OD; I think they cut with less resistance as well, which is the main reason I use 'em. I've got all sorts of cutters, Ridgid, Lenox and Reed. I usually like to have a few spare wheels handy.


That's an interesting idea. Ill have to try that.


----------



## johntheplumber (Feb 11, 2013)

Plumbbum0203 said:


> This place is a ghost town.


It is a bit dead.


----------

